# HTML Tabelle als BBCODE ?



## Hexmaster (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo

Folgendes Problem: Wenn ich im Board poste und Links ein Bild habe möchte ich gerne einen Text direkt rechts neben dem Bild haben. Der Text soll an der oberen rechten Bildkante beginnen. Da auf unserem Board HTML deaktiviert ist, und das soll auch so bleiben, bin ich auf BBCODE angewiesen, wenn ich nun aber Links das Bild mit [IMG][/IMG] einfüge und dann gleich den Text schreibe (also ohne Zeilenumbruch) fängt der Text aber unten rechts neben dem Bild an. So ist dann nur eine Zeile neben dem Bild, alle anderen Zeilen unter dem Bild.

Wenn ich HTML zu Verfügung hätte würde ich eine Tabelle mit zwei Spalten ohne Rahmen nehmen. So, nun denke ich mir, nimm den Tabellen Quellcode und mach einen BBCODE drauß. Wir haben ähnliche BBCODEs on Board die ich mir mal als Anschauung genommen habe. Bei HTML würde ich dann eingeben:

*<table cellspacing="2" cellpadding="2" border="0">
<tr><td><param1></td><td><param2></td></tr></table>*

Ich hab das jetzt mal alles nebeneinander geschrieben und da wo da wo später das Bild und der Text hinsoll schonmal die beiden Parameter eingetragen. Nun muß ich dazu sagen das ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe, da jetzt einen BBCODE zu erstellen. Ich habe mal deshalb zwei Möglichkeiten erstellt wie das eventuell aussehen könnte:

Möglichkeit 1:

*[Tab]<param1><param2>[/Tab]*

Möglichkeit 2:

*[Tab=<param1>]<param2>[/Tab]*

Ich möchte nocheinmal betonen das dies mein erster Versuch ist.

Nun meine Frage, funktioniert das so mit einer der beiden Möglichkeiten? Funktioniert das überhaupt, wenn ich mal jetzt annehme das meine beiden Möglichkeiten falsch sind? Wenn es vom Prinzip geht nur ich habe es falsch gemacht, wie müßte es richtig aussehen?

Und ganz zum Schluß, wenn sich das über einen BBCODE nicht realisieren läßt, habe ich ohne HTML und BBCODE die Möglichkeit den Text, nach meinen oben gennanten Bedingungen, zu platzieren?

MfG Hexmaster


----------



## Patrick Kamin (2. Dezember 2003)

*-*

http://www.selfhtml.teamone.de/html/grafiken/ausrichten.htm#textumfluss

Wenn du es doch mit einem BBCode machen möchtest, sollten beide deiner Möglichkeiten funktionieren. Allerdings brauchst du für Mögl. 1 noch einen Trenner zwischen beiden Informationen, du musst ja irgendwie, am besten per RegExp, die Daten trennen.


----------



## ostchien (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
da ich absoluter neuling in dem bereich bin kenne ich mich nicht so toll mit den ganzen sachen aus :-(
kann mir einer von euch vieleicht ein script schreiben in dem man diese html tabelle als bb code benutzen kann

```
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="3">
<tr>
<td>Zelle 1</td>
<td>Zelle 2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Zelle 3</td>
<td>Zelle 4</td>
</tr>
</table>
```

danke schon mal im vorraus


----------

